# Question about dualbooting from syslinux



## paulfrottawa (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello I have a clean install of FreeBSD on top of Archlinux, like this:
	
	



```
Disk Drive: /dev/sda
                           Size: 625142448, 298.1 GiB

Part. #     Size        Partition Type            Partition Name
----------------------------------------------------------------
            1007.0 KiB  free space
   1        15.0 GiB    Linux filesystem
   2        80.0 GiB    Linux filesystem
   3        80.0 GiB    FreeBSD UFS
   4        64.0 KiB    FreeBSD boot
   5        119.0 GiB   FreeBSD UFS
   6        4.0 GiB     FreeBSD swap
            92.3 MiB    free space





    [ Align  ]  [ Backup ]  [  Help  ]  [  Load  ]  [  New   ]  [  Quit  ]
    [ Verify ]  [ Write  ]
```

and a snippet of /boot/syslinux/syslinux.cfg:

```
LABEL arch
        MENU LABEL Arch Linux
        LINUX ../vmlinuz-linux
        APPEND root=/dev/sda1 rw
        INITRD ../initramfs-linux.img

LABEL archfallback
        MENU LABEL Arch Linux Fallback
        LINUX ../vmlinuz-linux
        APPEND root=/dev/sda1 rw
        INITRD ../initramfs-linux-fallback.img

LABEL FreeBSD
        MENU LABEL FreeBSD
        com32 chain.c32
        APPEND /dev/sda 3 rw

LABEL hdt
        MENU LABEL HDT (Hardware Detection Tool)
        COM32 hdt.c32

LABEL reboot
        MENU LABEL Reboot
        COM32 reboot.c32

LABEL off
        MENU LABEL Power Off
        COMBOOT poweroff.com
```

I would like to save this installation but can't seem to boot in FreeBSD.


----------

